# Just bought me a SIG.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Also got free shipping and won't have to pay any sales tax.

And yes, I'm a very happy camper. :mrgreen:

*It's exactly like this one:* Sig Sauer 226 TACOPS 9mm Threaded Barrel w/Ship : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

*Here's a close-up:* http://pics.reedssports.com/gb/sige26r-9-tacops-tb2.JPG

http://pics.reedssports.com/gb/sige26r-9-tacops-tb1.JPG


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice. Brand new? Or used?


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

You lucky guy!!!! I've been admiring one of those for awhile now and would definitely be at the top of my wish list. Now, where will you find your ammo? Congratulations!!!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice... your gonna love it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Very nice. Brand new? Or used?


Brand spanking new. :smt023


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sandibeach said:


> You lucky guy!!!! I've been admiring one of those for awhile now and would definitely be at the top of my wish list. Now, where will you find your ammo? Congratulations!!!


Ammo isn't a problem.

I'm thinking I have about 7K rounds of 9mm on hand. :smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Now, if I could just find me one of those 600 rd. clips like on the Glock. :watching:


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> Now, if I could just find me one of those 600 rd. *clips* like on the Glock. :watching:


What model from Glock uses "clips"?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

qwiksdraw said:


> What model from Glock uses "clips"?


1. a metal frame or container holding cartridges; can be inserted into an automatic gun
(synonym) cartridge holder, cartridge clip, magazine


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

qwiksdraw said:


> What model from Glock uses "clips"?


See my thread titled........High capacity mags........ :mrgreen:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> See my thread titled........High capacity mags........ :mrgreen:


No link?? :smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> No link?? :smt033


Geez.....do I have to do everything around here? :buttkick:

*http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/34695-high-capacity-mags.html*


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well.....I sent off payment today. Now, I just have to wait. Disclaimer on seller's site says that due to increased current market demand of firearms / accessories, shipping could take an add'l. 5 days or so. :smt022


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

> 1. a metal frame or container holding cartridges; can be inserted into an automatic gun
> (synonym) cartridge holder, cartridge clip, magazine


a better explanation:

Magazine vs Clip - YouTube


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Well.....I sent off payment today. Now, I just have to wait. Disclaimer on seller's site says that due to increased current market demand of firearms / accessories, shipping could take an add'l. 5 days or so. :smt022


Heard there were a lot of bootleg sig 226's TAC ops,, actual manufacturing done by TAURUS,,

NOT, JUST KIDDING KIDDO
Let me know when you get that 226,


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Heard there were a lot of bootleg sig 226's TAC ops,, actual manufacturing done by TAURUS,,
> 
> NOT, JUST KIDDING KIDDO
> Let me know when you get that 226,


I'd heard that the bootleg maker was Hi-Point.

At least Taurus is a step up from them. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey, Paratrooper... interested what brand mags your gun comes with (Sig/Checkmate/MecGar), as well as the case/cardboard box.

The Tac Ops has had some changes since it was introduced (mags/packaging) and I was curious to your model came with when ya get it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> Hey, Paratrooper... interested what brand mags your gun comes with (Sig/Checkmate/MecGar), as well as the case/cardboard box.
> 
> The Tac Ops has had some changes since it was introduced (mags/packaging) and I was curious to your model came with when ya get it.


It's supposed to come in a plastic case, that much I know for sure. Not sure about the mags though.

I'm gonna buy another light, and I'm thinking a SureFire X300 would serve it well.

When it shows up, I'll let ya know about it's particulars.

BTW.....did yours come with a holster?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

No, but those Sig holsters are junk... got one with my P238 and it's way too tight, and cheap too... like most holsters that come with guns.

I got the standard plasic Sig case... but have heard a lot of people getting them in a cardboard box from Sig.

My mags are Sig Brand... but are working fine. The ones from Checkmate are the ones with issues. Obviously if you get Mec Gar ones your good to go as well.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> No, but those Sig holsters are junk... got one with my P238 and it's way too tight, and cheap too... like most holsters that come with guns.
> 
> I got the standard plasic Sig case... but have heard a lot of people getting them in a cardboard box from Sig.
> 
> My mags are Sig Brand... but are working fine. The ones from Checkmate are the ones with issues. Obviously if you get Mec Gar ones your good to go as well.


I bought an Itac holster for my SIG P250C. It came from Israel and fits like a fine driving glove.

I'm hoping the one that comes with my P226 fits as well.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been using a Kydex one from Zero Concealment Systems (ZCS) for my Tac Ops and it required no break-in. Tight retention with a smooth, quick draw. $55 is hard to beat for a custom holster made to your exact specifications (color/cant/sweat shield/light/belt loop size).


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, I usually don't put the horse before the cart, but I just ended up winning an auction for the SureFire X300 Ultra Light for my Sig that has yet to arrive.

I got it at an extremely good price that included free shipping. I did my homework on this light, and it's one of, if not the best, handgun lights that you can buy.

I have a StreamLight TLR-1 on my Sig P250C that is rated at 135 lumens. It's so very bright that you can't look at the beam.

The SureFire X300 Ultra is rated at 500 lumens. It's totally shock-proof, dust-proof and water-proof, down to 35' or so, and of course, is mil-spec.

Between the 20 rd. capacity of the Sig P226 Tac-Ops, and 500 lumens of brilliant white light, I should be good to go. :smt1099

Here's a link to it: *http://www.surefire.com/illumination/weaponlights/handgun.html Ultra*


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just received an e-mail message that my payment and copy of FFL has been received. My new SIG has been sent to the shipping dept. for processing. 

I'm hoping to have it within a week or so. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

News just gets better and better.

I just received an e-mail message / tracking number from UPS. My gun has been picked up and is en-route, 2nd Day Air.

It's scheduled to arrive this Friday. I purchased it from *Northern Firearms*, out of Walker, MN. First time I've dealt with them. Totally a 1st class run business. They kept me apprised of each step and were very fast to respond to my order. They also had the best price, as well as free shipping.

I'll be doing business again with them in the future. :smt023


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> News just gets better and better.
> 
> I just received an e-mail message / tracking number from UPS. My gun has been picked up and is en-route, 2nd Day Air.
> 
> ...


remember this is an early present that covers your birthday and Christmas :smt114


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> remember this is an early present that covers your birthday and Christmas :smt114


Aw geez.....I hate it when that happens.........:smt022


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, my SIG arrived today and I went down to the gun shop to pick it up. I was very disappointed to find out that it arrived w/o a holster. One was pictured in the auction. 

And, I'm disappointed with the cheap, flimsy, plastic storage case it came in. The foam interior doesn't fit the gun all that well, and it's just cheap. It came with (4) 20 rd. magazines. The cut-outs in the foam were apparently done after the fact, and it's obvious that they don't fit the mags well. 

I sent an e-mail to the seller, asking that they send me the appropriate holster. Only then, will I leave any kind of positive feedback for them. 

The mags are marked SIG and stamped "Made in USA". Even though they are 20 rd. mags, I might try and pick-up another two in the near future. 

Anyways, I looked the gun over real well and am pleased. No marks, nicks, dents or scratches, that I need to be concerned about. You never know, new gun or not, you need to inspect them thoroughly. It does feel very good in my hand. I really like the luminous green fiber optic front sight. 

Hopefully, the seller won't give me a hard time in regards to the holster. I feel that I am due one, because it was pictured in the auction, and I felt that it was part of the deal. 

My Surefire X300 Ultra weapon light should be here Monday or so. It's gonna be a great combo of gun and light.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You got the same case I did... which I mentioned in my review. I made my own and it is MUCH better and cost me $30 in materials.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, I'm thinking about maybe buying a Pelican Case and modifying it myself. Gonna give it some thought first.

I was able to buy two more 20 rd. mags, made by Mec-Gar. They look identical to the ones that came with the gun. I got them for $37.00 ea. + shipping. 

The interior on your case looks good. Pelican does make a case with pre-cut insert for a SIG 228. Is the 228 a smaller framed gun than the 226?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Even if the slide/frame is close... the length of the magwell grip plus extended mag is much longer (taller) and probly won't fit.

I figured the price & quality of the gun warranted something nicer & more custom.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> Even if the slide/frame is close... the length of the magwell grip plus extended mag is much longer (taller) and probly won't fit.
> 
> I figured the price & quality of the gun warranted something nicer & more custom.


Yeah, I did some snooping, and the barrel of the 228 is 3.9" long. My 226 is 4.9" and the grip is obviously longer as well.

I might contact Pelican directly and see if they'd do a custom fit for me, for my 226. The price of their case is pretty reasonable for how well it's built.

I'd like a custom cut fit with the Surefire light on it. I'd love a case just like the one in this auction: *http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=336781558*


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

At least both of you guys got the same case.
I DON'T KNOW why anybody would buy a sig sauer that comes with three 20 round magazines.
Also the gun has very few ,if not the least amount of cast or mim parts.
Without the cast or mim parts , the guns reliability increases , PARTS WILL NOT BREAK.
The gun will handle years of shooting reliability.
After many rounds shot through the gun, the slide to frame metal bearing surface only gets better.
THAT's where the "breaking in " comes into play . 
WHY WOULD YOU WANT SUCH A GUN.LOL. 
Congrats on the new sig.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> At least both of you guys got the same case.
> I DON'T KNOW why anybody would buy a sig sauer that comes with three 20 round magazines.
> Also the gun has very few ,if not the least amount of cast or mim parts.
> Without the cast or mim parts , the guns reliability increases , PARTS WILL NOT BREAK.
> ...


Ummmm......actually, it came with (4) 20 rd. magazines. :numbchuck:

And, for "some" people, 4 isn't enough. They have to go buy 2 more. They're just sick I tell ya........just sick. :mrgreen:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

On your threaded barrel end, is there a some type of thread protector when not using the threads?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> On your threaded barrel end, is there a some type of thread protector when not using the threads?


Yes, there is a knurled cap that screws on the end of the barrel. Usually, the factory uses a drop of blue Loctite on that cap to insure that it doesn't come off.

When I was looking it all over, I tried to remove it with just my fingers. It was a no-go.

Here's a good pic: *http://pics.reedssports.com/gb/sige26r-9-tacops-tb2.JPG*

BTW....I took an Exacto knife to the foam insert in the case that came with my gun. I was able to lengthen the cut-out for the mag extension. Now, the gun fits fine with a mag in it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

That's nice. That cap looks good too. Do the suppressors also act as a gun barrel extension, and are they rifled?.
That's a nice gun.
BTW what do you need a case for. Don't you carry concealed . Isn't that gonna be your go to gun,lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> That's nice. That cap looks good too. Do the suppressors also act as a gun barrel extension, and are they rifled?.
> That's a nice gun.
> BTW what do you need a case for. Don't you carry concealed . Isn't that gonna be your go to gun,lol.


Suppressors use interior "wipes, baffles, or chambers" to reduce noise. They are not rifled, nor do they add to barrel length, but obviously, they do add to overall length.

Some are shorter than others, but you have to weigh length vs. noise level. Some can be quite long and actually be cumbersome.

Technology is moving forward and suppressors are benefiting from it. Here's a good website: *http://www.libertycans.net/*

As far as this SIG being my new carry gun, I'm quite happy with my SIG P250C in .40 cal. It's much more compact and I'm very happy with the .40 cal. capabilities.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I just received a message from the seller of the SIG P226 Tac-Ops I bought. 

It was supposed to come with a holster, as one was pictured in the auction ad. Seller said that the holster was part of the package, and that I should check with my dealer to make sure that somehow it wasn't set aside. 

I replied that I was there as my dealer was checking the gun in. I saw the UPS box it was shipped in, and no way was there enough room for a holster. And, there wasn't any spare room in the OEM plastic storage case. 

Anyways, he's going to send me a holster for my SIG. They are a good source for quality firearms at a good price, and I hope to do business with them again.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My holster arrived today. It's a factory SIG holster and is exactly what I was hoping for. 

I'm extremely pleased with the dealer (Northern Firearms) that I bought it from. I plan on dealing with them again in the future.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You get some trigger time with that new Sig yet?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> You get some trigger time with that new Sig yet?


Nope, not yet. I've had the crud now for about 10 days and it's just not letting go.

And, we're heading north mid May and will be gone for at least 30 days.

As much as I'd like to, I just don't see shooting it until we return.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was able to pick up a new SIG P226 9mm barrel for under $100.00.

I did some checking and figured that was a smoking good price. I like the threaded barrel on my Tac-Ops, but figured that if I sold it sometime in the distant future, it would be good to have a regular barrel available as well.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice price... you did well to scoop that up.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> Nice price... you did well to scoop that up.


About 5 yrs. ago, I bought a Glock 21C. Never had a comped handgun before and I was curious. Anyways, I bought a reg. barrel for it as well.

Just figured it would add to resale value if it had both a comped and a reg. barrel.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My SIG P226 9mm barrel arrived today. I checked it out closely and am pleased that it is what the seller said it was. A new take-off that was factory test fired only.


----------

